# My Hanging Man Prop



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Here's a pic and short video of my new hanging man prop. I needed a subtle kicking movement so as to not put a large load on the gable of my house.















Here's a pic of the movement


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice gental movement, like a lite breeze.
I like the body build too. What are the motors you have there?


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Bone Dancer said:


> What are the motors you have there?


I used two of those little vent motors. I originally used just one motor for both legs but it was just too much weight.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

this looks great!


----------

